# Aprilausgabe online



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

Wieder mit vielen Artikeln, von Information bis Unterhaltung.
>>Bundesverkehrsministerium contra Angelkutter
>>Reale Werte bei geflochtenen Schnüren??
>>Es geht weiter mit dem Wunderköder....
und,
und,
und....................................

*Hier gehts direkt zum aktuellen Magazin>>>*


----------



## Franz_16 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Aprilausgabe online*

Wieder sehr schöne Berichte dabei.

Vor allem den Artikel "Angeln mit nur einem Arm" - finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Aprilausgabe online*

Ja, so langsam komm ich auch mit aufarbeiten hinterher, hier wieder die direkten Links zu den Artikeln:
Uschis Angelerlebnisse, Teil 14 
Browning Champions Trophy 
Fliege des Monats
Der goldene Oktober 
Anglerinsel Fehmarn, März 
Preise für Magazinautoren
Familientermine in Eutin 
Gerätereport Echolot 
Rezept des Monats 
Stippen an langer Schnur 
Angeln mit nur einem Arm 
Die Anglerboard – Großbarbenjagd 
Nachrichten vom LSFV –SH 
Der Eidselve 
Weltrekordwaller vom Quantum – Team 
Lottes Antarktisabenteuer, Teil 1 
Geflochtene Schnur unter der Lupe 
Der Name der Rose, äh des Wunderköders 
Wie lange gibt’s es noch Angelkutter
3. AB – Bootsanglertreffen 
LSFV Niedersachsen


----------



## Franky (7. April 2006)

*AW: Aprilausgabe online*

Hmmmm... Irgendwie "komisch"... Das erste Magazin, dass ich auch erst "hier" lesen kann...  Bislang durfte ich ja ein "Vorzugsrecht" genießen, da ich die große Ehre der Erstellung hatte. Aufgrund meines neuen Jobs ist mir das so nicht mehr möglich und daher nun einmal ein Lob von mir!
Die Umstellung auf das "neue System" ist klasse - vielen Dank an Franzl, der mit viel Einsatz "das Kind geschaukelt" hat.


----------

